# Finished "Towards Inner Peace"



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Whoo Hoo! I finished it last night. What a pleasant set of cds to listen to. The new visualizations are fantastic, and I feel even better than I did before.I'm finally using the techniques (myself, not cds) in the middle of the night when I wake up to put myself back to sleep again. So that's a big plus for me, in that insomnia has been a problem for years.Now to keep practicing them on my own!







JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jean, congradulations. I had to stop for some time reasons, but am going right back to them and have enjoyed them very much so far. Glad to hear your feeling even better and that you posted this.Good your learning what you can do yourself also as that is a big plus.







Woo Hoo!


----------



## Sherree (Mar 27, 1999)

I just have 3 days to go. I will most certainly continue to use these CD's. And I have to admit, I've been feeling pretty good lately. Has anyone else had problems staying awake during Session 5?







Try as I might, I have yet to actually hear the whole session. Guess I'm just way too relaxed!Glad to hear, Jean, that you've had success with this excellent program.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I'm thinking about buying these...I thought you were already better JeanG?Can someone describe how these are different from the first set of tapes? Is it just more reenforcement?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Here you go Jane: (also bumped up info)Mikes new program Towards Inner PeaceThe new title from Michael Mahoney "Towards Inner Peace" is now available (26 January 2002) in the UK, North America and also Continental Europe.The new program is designed to move away from the old IBS thoughts and processes of the IBS Audio Program 100 and brings the listener to a new levelof self understanding.Users will know The IBS Audio Program 100 works successfully on helping the listener understand IBS and how to manage it. Michael believes that the new title strikes the balance of being an advancement for those who have successfully completed the IBS Audio Program 100. It should be noted that although the new title complements the IBS Audio Program 100 it is not a requirement to listen to it to be successful in managing IBS symptoms. The IBS Audio Program 100 is a proven method in its own right.This new title Towards Inner Peace was produced to accommodate those listeners of the IBS program who had asked for help in addressing otherareas of their lives. Having already successfully experienced the benefits of OngoingProgressive Session Induction Methods (OPSIM) for IBS, while reinforcing previous learning, the new title addresses these other areas in the same positive way they had successfully dealt with the IBS condition.Except on a surface level, "Towards Inner Peace" does not go into any great depth about IBS as does the IBS Audio Program 100, just tying in a few subconscious comments and suggestions from it. To go into too much detail on previous IBS work would not necessarily be conducive to individual progression.Users of this program will have elected to make progression in their own chosen areas of self development and empowerment. This in itself willpositively impact indirectly any residue of old thought patterns and does give what the majority of listeners have asked for. Such as:New relaxation processes encouraging attainment of a better depth of relaxation.Processes to build greater confidence, calmness, reduced anxiety and self development methods.Self Relaxation ProcessNew background music New suggestionsNew soothing music-only selectionAnd the familiarity of working with an aknowledged leader in his field.The Program comprises 2 CDs or 3 Double Sided Cassettes (Cassettes will take a little longer to produce. Unfortunately this type of media and production, attracts higher costs. Also due to running time of the recording users will have to fast forward certain sides)The Introduction and Session 1 is approx {40:02] minutes in duration.Session 2- titled Light of Consciousness [27:18]Session 3 - Self Relaxation [13:05]Session 4 - Roots for the Future [26:20]Session 5 - Deep Blue [29:43]Session 6 - Self Calm [04:55]Over 140 minutes of recording time. As with all our titles, the processes applied in these sessions have been used in the clinical environment. Prices are as follows: CD version $45+$4.95 S&HUK Sterling ï¿½34+ï¿½4.25 S&HEuro 57.80 + 7.22 S&H Cassette Version $55+$9.95 S&HUK Sterling ï¿½42.00 +ï¿½5.95 S&HEuro 71.14 + 12.75 S&HDelivery 7-10 working days from receipt of order.See order page on www.ibsaudioprogram.com Best RegardsMike--------------------This is a wonderful program, even if you do not have IBS! If you have further questions, don't hesitate to ask!And, Hi Jean!!! Good to "hear" from ya!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Jane:Yes, I've been about 95% better since doing the first tapes. However, since I really enjoy hynpo I have done practically all of Mike's tapes: The IBS ones, insomnia, stress and relaxation. I like incorporating different techniques and visualizations into my own.I don't only do the hypno for IBS, but for the other positive changes it has brought into my life that are a plus.







JeanG


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,Jean many thanks for you kind words







Pleased you enjoy them Best RegardsMike


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

I have just finished too! I don't really have any IBS/D or anxiety problems anymore and I know that the hypnotapes are totally responsible for everything, thanks Mike Mahoney!







Now I have to just decide my favorites from the Audioprogram(#4 for sure) and the TIP program and alternate them as desired. I intend on listening most every night for the teriffic restful sleep and listening at bedtime causes no interference at all!







Norb


----------

